# Need sub with pickup for residential plowing - Foxboro, MA



## frostyford (Dec 11, 2013)

My truck is broken down and I need help with a dozen residential driveways in Foxboro MA. Contact me if interested. I can ride along to shovel and will pay you cash upon completion. 339-364-4727. Thanks!


----------

